# manometer ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So I was working on a rinnai today and they told me I need a more accurate way of testing gas pressure. I just have a gauge manometer. They said I need a digital manometer or a u tube. Just wondering what others may be using so I can do some shopping.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

uei digital differential manometer, has a light, magnetic back and switches between pascals, inches and psi


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Always use a digital manometer. So easy to use. Bought mine at Granger years ago.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Particular brand or price range ? Single or dual ?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just want a decent one that's going to last.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a big fan of uei I use tpi 715 have had it for years


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Anything that is modulating gets a u-tube. You will dial in the pressures needed much better and faster than any digital manometer. Dwyer makes theirs with a magnet so it stays on the equipment (hands free).

Anything not modulating gets a digital dual manometer. I prefer my Dwyer Mark III. I have used many and they all work fine for what we do. Problem is the cheaper ones are not as precise. With Dwyer you can get the manometer that meets the specs in which you will be monitoring with a tighter accuracy.

Dual manometers will do more and well worth the money.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually use my trusty old Robinair mechanical guage, but ive got a Uei Eagle combustion analyzer I picked up last season while my TPI was out getting re calibrated. Both have digital manometer built in. Only used it once on a Triangle Tube wall hanger I was having issues with but worked great. I do oil service every day in winter and I like the UEI better than the TPI. I threw my Bacharack fryrite Pro in the dumpster it broke 4 times in one year. I do like the Testo but they are out of their minds with their prices. Dwyer also an excellent unit but also expensive, guess you get what you pay for. Just my .02


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> I usually use my trusty old Robinair mechanical guage, but ive got a Uei Eagle combustion analyzer I picked up last season while my TPI was out getting re calibrated. Both have digital manometer built in. Only used it once on a Triangle Tube wall hanger I was having issues with but worked great. I do oil service every day in winter and I like the UEI better than the TPI. I threw my Bacharack fryrite Pro in the dumpster it broke 4 times in one year. I do like the Testo but they are out of their minds with their prices. Dwyer also an excellent unit but also expensive, guess you get what you pay for. Just my .02


You should have gone up the next tier for the Bacharach. I have a couple PCA's and never had an issue. I have used $10,000+ analyzers and I am happy with the PCA's.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> You should have gone up the next tier for the Bacharach. I have a couple PCA's and never had an issue. I have used $10,000+ analyzers and I am happy with the PCA's.


I really like the fact that the UEI doesn't have an O2 sensor to go bad, for some reason ive got bad luck with any unit that has one. I know Bacharach makes some great equipment but I hate dealing with them for service. Always an issue with that company when I've got a problem. And I'm using my back up machine for week's till they can fix it. Its either them or I dont know how to do a proper smoke test. But i believe my eyes are still good enough to tell the difference between gray,black or white lol.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have never heard of an O2 sensor that doesn't go bad. One year to three years depending on manufacturer is what I am used to. Then the rest of the sensors....it can get expensive.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I have never heard of an O2 sensor that doesn't go bad. One year to three years depending on manufacturer is what I am used to. Then the rest of the sensors....it can get expensive.


Exactly why I'm a fan of the UEI, o2 cant go bad since there isn't one. 4 going bad within three months was the final straw for me and Bacharach.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I use " UEI model em150". This model has been discontinued and has been replaced with model em151


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

"Manometer" do do dee do do "Manometer do do did doo!
This word always reminds me of that Sesame St/Muppets song


----------

